
Rosetta Won't Support x86 Virtualization Apps Running Windows - pier25
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/23/rosetta-wont-support-x86-virtualization-windows/
======
fortran77
I wonder if any alternative operating systems will be supported. "Boot Camp"
was for running Linux, too.

~~~
bcrl
It smells more like a patent issue relating to the virtualization
instructions. x86 hardware virtualization was only introduced in 2005. The
x86-64 instruction set was introduced in 2000, with the first hardware
implementation released in 2003.

